# Mexican reporter caught in shootout



## jim777 (Feb 20, 2009)

Absolutely insane footage, shot on Tuesday Feb 17th, '09. Drug gangs and the police in a Mexican border town. It's in Spanish, but that doesn't detract from the clip. (you need speakers for this, it's the sound that's the key)
http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/americas/02/18/mexico.drug.violence/index.html#cnnSTCVideo

I think the war on drugs needs to be rethought, but I guess that's another thread.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 20, 2009)

Just as an aside..I am reading the CNN article associated with this and it always irritates me how the media can never seem to get weapon terminology straight. they state that amongst some of the weapons being used in this conflict are American supplied "bazookas"...Bazookas? really? Someone find a stash of WWII armaments recently?


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Just as an aside..I am reading the CNN article associated with this and it always irritates me how the media can never seem to get weapon terminology straight. they state that amongst some of the weapons being used in this conflict are American supplied "bazookas"...Bazookas? really? Someone find a stash of WWII armaments recently?



Well. maybe they came to kick *** and chew bubble gum... :lfao: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2009)

*makes note - HGTV home shows fail to mention large volume of flying lead in the air quality notes on Mexican living*


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> they state that amongst some of the weapons being used in this conflict are American supplied "bazookas"...Bazookas? really? Someone find a stash of WWII armaments recently?



Dood... down in Mexico that wouldn't surprise me.


----------

